# Experience II



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2004)

Rana and Granite: 



Spoiler



Last night, leaving late from a bar, you two witnessed an argument between a pair of very well-dressed gentlemen; the argument ended in bloodshed before you could intervene.  Knowing that the local guards are unlikely to deal fairly with outsiders, especially ones reeking of alcohol, the two of you attempted to deal with this murderer yourselves; you tracked him to a ship called the Sea-Gallop, where he disappeared belowdecks under the apparently unseeing eyes of a pair of sailors on night watch.  You have purchased passage aboard, in order to bring this man to justice.



Rowena: 



Spoiler



You are taking passage aboard a ship called the Sea-Gallop, on your way to Thyatis City, by request of your order.  Once you reach the capital, you have been requested to assist in an investigation of the Storm Knights, an extreme racist group suspected in a number of recent assaults and murders.



Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



You've been hired by an Alphatian mage to track down and recover valuable goods stolen by one of the wizard's apprentices.  Since Alphatian law holds no sway here, and because of the valuable nature of the contents, you are requested to avoid bringing this matter to the attention of any authorities.  You have traced the goods, contained in an adamantine case roughly 7'x3', to a small sailing vessel named the Sea-Gallop; you do not yet know to whom the luggage is registered.



It is now a beautiful summer morning, the Sea-Gallop just a few hours out of West Portage on its nine-day journey to Dawnpoint.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Granite's entire body protested being awake in the morning, but since he was bunking with Louella, and the mule had just informed him in no uncertain terms that she wanted breakfast, he was forced to lever himself up.  Grumbling, he brushed some bits of straw off himself, and went to the barrel where he kept her feed, and dipped out a bucket of it.*

*Luckily the captain's reluctance at bringing a mule on his ship had been tempered by Granite's offer of copious ale for the off-duty sailors.  He had no idea what he would have done without Louella once they landed, so that was worth the loss of profit on the ale.  It wasn't like he was going to run out!*

*After mucking out her stall and carrying the result uptop in a box to dump it overboard, he quickly broached a barrel for his first mug of ale for the day, and went hunting for anything remotely edible to go with it.  And looking for that mudering swine too while he was at it.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon's patience had paid off. She had to wait for a very long time, until the ship finally set out, but all this is now forgotten. Not, that she is impatient usually, being an elf surely is a merit, when it comes to matters of time, but for some reason, she just couldn't await the begin of this journey. It took a little explaining, that the small dragon that is with her, means no harm to anyone. She stands on deck now, dressed in a short skirt and a loose-fitting blouse, enjoing the warmth of the sun mixed with the refreshing wind, the beautiful, almost cloudless sky and the endless vast of the ocean. Some later she sits down and seems to meditate for a while. After maybe half an hour, she starts to walk around the ship, being curious who else is on this journey.



Spoiler



Silvermoon is preparing a Locate Object spell (Spell Mastery) twice (into her free 2nd level slot and 4th level specialist slot). At some point, when there are some of the passengers around, of which one could possibly be the apprentice she is looking for, that has stolen the goods, she will leave for some privacy and cast three spells, one of the Locate Object spells (looking for the adamantine case), and Arcane Sight on Skreg as well as Disguise Self on him (hiding the sparkling blue eyes from the spell), and after a moment she will come back with the cute dragon on her shoulder, who then scrutinizes the passengers one after the other, to see who is capable of spellcasting and to what degree, telling her the details via telepathy. While the spells are still running, she will then walk around the ship and continue to collect information on any passengers or other important figures she comes across, also trying to find out where the case is located, altho she will not enter the room yet, just move past it.



OOC: Links for my own use... OOC RG


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The chest is in the hold. The only person currently on deck displaying any magical ability is a Thyatian man, wearing the bright colors of a bard.  He is a weak arcane caster, but is nevertheless wrapped in transmutation magic.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2004)

Preferring comfort and cleanliness when possible, Rana opts for regular sleeping arrangements rather than the stable with Granite and Luella (I assume its a separate place.  Its hard to tell from the description is they are off somehwere away form the others or not).  

She awakens with her head and stomach spinning a bit, and she momentarily panicks until she remembers where she is.  She mumbles a kobold curse she picked up somewhere (means sometihng like "worse than a gnomish factory," used to describe an annoying, chaotic, uncesararily dangerous situation), and immediately thinks "Must...find...coffee...Oh, darn, Horace [her boss] is going to be furious that I ran off like this.  A nine-day sea voyage!   To track a random criminal?  Hopefully there is a stop somehwere I can send a message from. "

Rana drags herself out of her sleeping bag and dons her armor, using her hat of dfisguise to "paint on" appropariate attire.  She appears to be wearing a simple green outfit of a tight shirt that exposes her midriff and a short, loose, skirt.  The hat turns into a pink flower in her hair, which she wears down.

She then sets out seeking breakfast, and Granite.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2004)

Rana and Granite locate the mess; porridge with salt pork is the meal of the day, served in bowls with flat, weighted bottoms to keep them from spilling in choppy weather.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Rana and Granite locate the mess; porridge with salt pork is the meal of the day, served in bowls with flat, weighted bottoms to keep them from spilling in choppy weather.




Rana collects her food and sits down, taking a roundabout route to finding a seat to look around to see if she recognizes anyone, particularly the baddie from last night.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2004)

*Rowena*

Rowena awakes, feeling refreshed from a peaceful night of sleeping the 'sleep of the just.'  Having been magically spared the need for food or drink, she sits briefly, focusing her energy on the divine, and preparing for another day.  As she dresses, she debates the wearing of her armor.  Finally, she decides it is simply too valuable to remain here unguarded.  She straps on her full plate, belts on her sword and leaves the room.  Not wanting to burden herself unnecessarily before embarking on a boat, she left her bow and sheild on her horse.

Dressed, she figures she may as well get out and socialize a bit.  Knowing little of Thyatis city, perhaps she can pick up some gossip in the mess.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Continuing her walk around the ship for a few minutes, Silvermoon tries to assess the size of the ship (length and a rough deck plan (like number of decks (i.e. upper deck, lower deck, hold), cabins, and other noteworthy places)) and also guess how many people - passengers and sailors - would be on board.



Spoiler



If it is possible to slip into the hold unseen, that is, if it is not guarded or similar and has an entrance, which is not under continuous observation, she will - under the disguise of her invisibility spell, shared with her familiar - enter there while her other spells are still running and there are no passengers nearby, making a quick check for traps at the entrance, however, and if necessary opening any lock. Of course, she'll close the door behind her. Inside, she will try to find the box and check for traps and magical emanations thoroughly (3 Search checks) before proceeding. Skreg is constantly on the watchout for magical auras and anything, which Silvermoon's sharp eyes might not be able to make out.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2004)

Rana sees no one she recognizes.

Silvermoon would guess that the ship has a crew of about fifteen or sixteen, with room for ten passengers or so; there's only one belowdecks level besides the hold.  



Spoiler



The hold is not under observation, but the door to it is locked, and someone wanders by every couple of minutes; you are unsure as to whether or not you could open it and get inside without someone being drawn by the noise.



In the mess, aside Rana, Granite, and Rowena, are four men, one the chef and the other three appearing to be passengers.  One is a tall, red-bearded Hinterlander who is working on his third bowl of porridge, despite an evident dislike of it; another is a tall, thin Alphatian in dark clothes, who seems to be doing his best to ignore the rest of the mess as he eats.  The last is not eating at all, but watching everyone around him as he writes in what appears to be a journal.  He seems to be taking particular interest in Rowena.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“What do you think, Skreg, where are all the passengers?”_

After a moment Silvermoon heads to the mess as well, if they are not in their cabins or on deck, that would be the only place, where they could possibly be.



Spoiler



She will wait for now, so no Invisibility yet. Rather, she will try to make best use of the Arcane Sight spell and try to let Skreg check as many of the other passengers as possible with it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2004)

As Silvermoon enters the mess, the Hinterlander looks her up and down; it's difficult to tell whether he's sizing her up or simply ogling her.

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The tall, armored woman with a streak of white in her hair is a divine caster of some power, though the younger woman (sitting with the dwarf) is much more powerful.  The Alphatian man is somewhat skilled in arcane magics, more so than the fellow you saw on deck, but hardly a match for you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2004)

*Granite downs his porriage with copious amounts of ale, popping in a slice of salt pork every now and then.  Looking over at Rana, and then over her at the unusual woman with the lightning-bolt hair.*

"Bit o' unusual passengers on 'is bucket, eh?" Granite rumbles to Rana.  "Ye see hide er hair of our lit'l hare we 'er 'unting?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon gives the patrons a friendly nod and fetches something refreshing to drink before she sits down on a free seat. The elf doesn't show much interest in the people present here, just a quick glance is enough to satisfy her curiosity for now. The tiny dragon on her shoulder seems to be more curious about them as he is looking around constantly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Granite downs his porriage with copious amounts of ale, popping in a slice of salt pork every now and then.  Looking over at Rana, and then over her at the unusual woman with the lightning-bolt hair.*
> 
> "Bit o' unusual passengers on 'is bucket, eh?" Granite rumbles to Rana.  "Ye see hide er hair of our lit'l hare we 'er 'unting?"




Ranasloowly eats some of the food, not really needing to on account of her ring of sustainence.

"Not a trace. I fear he's disguised himself.  If he has, we really don't know enough to make much progresss...HOLY #$&@, look at that little dragon!"

Rana walks up to Silvermoon and Skreg, and says "Whoa, nice dragon you've got there!  Does he like being petted? " Rana extends her hand to Silvermoon in a handshake-initiating manner "I'm Rana."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Well met, Rana. I am Silvermoon and this is Skreg.”_

 The elf reaches for her hand and shakes it, accompanied with a friendly smile. Afterwards, she puts her hand down on the table, so the dragon can scuttle towards the table surface along her arm.

_“Like every dragon he likes two things most, glitter and attention. Fortunately, he doesn't show the lust for power, which his greater cousins are known for.”_

 The tiny dragon snickers and curls up on the table. Despite his blood-red scales and the vicious stinger at the end of his tail, he looks rather cute and harmless.

_“So, where are you heading to, Rana?”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2004)

Rana smiles at the cute little dragon for a moment and then turns her attention to Silvermoon -- she knew exactly what sort of dragon that was and what their temperment tends to be, but it was useful small talk.  Besides, the story about how she busted a crime syndicate that was breeding them and using their tail venom as the active ingredient in a certian popular illicit drug would be just too weird for a first conversation.

"Pleased to meet you, Silvermoon.  I am headed to Dawnpoint to deliver a package on behalf of my superiors."

[OOC: We need to establish what country I'm actually from/working for.  I left x's in the description.  I really don't know Mystara though.]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Sounds important. I for one, I'm just taking a break and going wherever my mood leads me to in the moment. Dawnpoint seemed like a good place to start, since in all that time I've never been to the other side of this ocean. A shame, really. Have you been there once already? I'd like to hear some tales about what life is like there. I'm especially interested in culture and fashion I might add. I'm always looking for new ideas to expand my repertoire. Maybe I should rather ask the guy on the deck, he looked like a bard. They always have great tales to tell.”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2004)

"Unfortunately, i know little about the customs of the place.  I ordinarily read up on those sorts of things before I travel, but this was sometihng of a last-minute trip.  I  did not have time to discover much about this place."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Well, that leaves the bard, or we could just wait and see it with our own eyes.”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2004)

"Might as well check out the bard.  Lead the way."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I see you are a woman of action.”_ Silvermoon smirks, while standing up. She then will head back on deck, to see, if the bard is still around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2004)

*Granite, abruptly left in the lurch, surges upright.  Grabbing a few pieces of salt pork for later, he stumbles along in Rana's wake.*

"M'pardon lady elf, lil' dragon, I was finishin' m' breakfist.  Rana's a friend o' mine, an we're lookin' fer the same kind o' things.  Mind if I join ya?" he asks politely, though slurred.

*Granite is a solidly-built dwarf with a fly-away beard and hair that look like they haven't seen comb or water in months.  His clothes are well-worn and travel-stained, simple canvas pants and shirt, held up with a fine leather belt.  Well-tooled leather bracers grace his wrists, and he wears a ring on each hand.  On one side of his belt hangs a blue-tinged mug, a hook for the other is on the other side, but _that_ mug is in his hand.  A sack at belt holds a pottery pitcher that he uses to top off his mug every now and then.  His eyes are bloodshot, though kind, and his feet are dusty, and wrapped in red leather sandles rather than the usual boots.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“No, I don't mind, friend of Rana. I am Silvermoon and the dragon is called Skreg.”_

Reluctant to touch the filthy creature, Silvermoon just nods to him friendly, before heading on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2004)

"Silv'rmoon an' Skreg?  Pretty name, lady elf.  I be Granite, Granite Alehearth.  Speakin' o' which, care fer sum ale?" he offers politely.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon shakes her head and humbly declines. _“No, thank you, this is not the time of ale.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 8, 2004)

As Silvermoon is leaving the mess, she sees the bard coming down the ladder towards her, smiling broadly.  "A good morning to you, lass.  Dare I ask what name graces such a beatiful lady as yourself?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

With a friendly smile, Silvermoon answers. _“Ah, there he is. We were just looking for you, actually. My name is Silvermoon, and these are Rana and Granite. You look like someone who has been traveling a lot and maybe you have some tales from beyond the sea to share? We haven't been at the other side yet and would like to hear what life is like in Dawnpoint.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

"Ah, Dawnpoint.  Well, it's in Tel Akbir; Alasiyans, you know.  Rather stern types, often, and not too keen on women going around without a man to keep them out of trouble, especially ones as beautiful as you.  Very fond of discipline and efficiency, like most in Thyatis.  Of course, they love a good spectacle, especially in the arena, but don't get taken in; the Akbiri might not be as treacherous as the folks in Thyatis City, but you've still got to keep a hand on your purse at all times."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "..., but don't get taken in; ..."




Silvermoon raises an eyebrow and shakes her head. _“Don't worry about that. And thank you for the information, I'm sure it will be helpful. So, how shall we call you?”_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

After the bard has answered her, Silvermoon continues. _“Maybe you can describe to me what kind of fashion they prefer over there? See, I'm a tailor and always looking for new impressions while I travel and maybe I can get me something fitting during the few days we'll stay on this ship. Then I'll only be left with the "problem" to find a man...”_

_“Anyways, we shouldn't really be standing here, you were heading for the mess? Or would you like to accompany me on deck? What about you, Rana, Granite? It's really a shame to stay down here, while the weather is so nice. Although, I suppose Granite doesn't like the sight of water too much...”_ With a wink she waits for a decision where to head to now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Silvermoon shakes her head and humbly declines. _“No, thank you, this is not the time of ale.”_



  "'Tis always t' time fer ale..." Granite grumbles.  "But aye, I would be likin' to go uptop.  Not'in wrong wit t' sea now, an' wa'er dinna scare me, miss Sil'rplate."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I see, it's just that I heard your kind isn't too fond of the sea and all that. You like to have your feet touching solid ground they say.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

"M' feet ain't been on solid ground ina cave dog's age, missy Sil'erplate.  Rollin' ground 'er rollin' deck, 'tis all 'e same t' m'self an' Louella, if ye' be gettin' m' meanin'," Granite says, taking another thoughtful sip of ale.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

*Rowena*

Rowena approaches the man taking notes.  She swings herself down beside him.  "Interesting things to write about on this vessel?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

The bard smiles.  "You may call me whatever you like, but my name is Teratius."

"I would be more than glad to accompany you to the deck; I love the smell of the sea-spray."

~

The spectacled man looks up at Rowena.  "Oh, there's always something worth writing about.  Your hair, for example; a mark of a deity, I'd guess; Hieroneous, maybe, especially with the symbol; as a woman, you'd hardly be a Donnarite.  You know, many scholars consider the two to be different incarnations of the same deity, but that's really quite ridiculous; aside the storm connection, there's really very little similarity; my own speculation is that your god is Halav, from the doctrinal similarities."  He pauses to clean his glasses.  "I'm sorry, was I rambling?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Well met then, Teratius. I'll get back to that eventually,”_ Silvermoon says with a smirk, _“But for now, I'd like to feel a fresh breeze.”_ With that, she heads to the deck.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*Rowena*

"Ah, you are a scholar.  There's always plenty of interesting things to write about if you are interested in all aspects of the world."  She flashs him a wry grin.  "I am a woman of action.  Name's Rowena."  She offers her hand.  "I prefer a world of black and white.  Perhaps you could help a simple warrior such as myself.  Are you familiar with the Storm Knights?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2004)

Rana smirks "Its in Tel Akbir?  ...great.  Damn degenerates.  Sure, they aren't behind technoligically or economically, but the rest you say is true -- misogenistic, irrational, and dishonest. " Rana smiles and approaches the bard,  "thanks for the information, though."

...

"I'll gladly join you topside, Silvermoon.  The bowels of ships aren't exactly my favorite hangouts, either."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 10, 2004)

"The Storm Knights?  Oh, yes, though I assure you they've precious little to do with any storm gods.  They're Hattians, each and every one, convinced that the Thyatian Empire was the ruin of their culture, and obsessed with the idea of racial purity.  Ridiculous, of course; the Hattians are thoroughly interbred with the Kerendans and Thyatians, and despite the historical record, they appear to be closely related to the peoples of Norwold, which indicates an ever greater level of mixing.  They're a nasty lot, the Storm Knights; rather prone to violence against non-Hattians, especially the Pearl Islanders."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*Rowena*

"You're well informed.  Violent extremists are rarely motivated by rational ideals.  Nor are they disuaded by reason.  Sometimes harsher measures are needed."  She mimes a sword thrust.  "Well met.  I am Rowena.  With whom do I have the pleasure of speaking?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 11, 2004)

"Oh, yes, dear me.  I quite forgot to introduce myself.  Terribly sorry."

"Oh, right.  My name is Niall.  Of Luln."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

"So, Niall, do you know Thyatis city well?  Any advice on accomodation or employment for a warrior?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 11, 2004)

"I've never been there myself, but any warrior can gain fame and fortune in the arena; that is, of course, provided they live."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2004)

"I am one who enjoys the finer things in life, if there is any such things to be found in such a place for one of my gender.  Tell me Nial, where and how do the wealthy in Dawnpoint spend their time?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Meanwhile, Silvermoon is heading outside and enjoying the fresh breeze and the warm sun.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 11, 2004)

Teratius tells Rana "Dawnpoint isn't as good a place for such things as Thyatis proper.  Come with me to Thyatis City, and I can show you splendors enough to last you a decade."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

*Rowena*

"Thank you Niall.  I have some business to do when we reach port, but perhaps I could look you up after that.  Can we meet somewhere?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“That sounds interesting,”_ Silvermoon replies. _“How far is it from Dawnpoint to Thyatis?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 12, 2004)

"Oh, well, um, I haven't actually made arrangements for housing yet, so, I, uh, guess we'll have to pick somewhere else?  Where would you want to meet?"

~

"Three more days by ship, then about a week's ride, depending on the quality of your horse.  It's well worth the trip."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

"'his 'hyatis, it got any taverns o' good or quest'nable rep'tation?  I al'ays be on te' lookout fer good drunken comp'ny and bett'r ale." Granite inquires.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 12, 2004)

"Thyatis is as renowned for its debauchery as for its glory; I am certain you will have little difficulty finding all manner of recreation there."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Sounds like a place where one can have a good time. So you and your friend also have no real destination on this journey, Granite?”_

While waiting for an answer, Silvermoon stands at the ship's rail, watching the distance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 13, 2004)

"Dest'nation?  Naw, we're lookin' fer sommat quite diff'rent.  Someone, rather, but 'aven't found 'im yet," Granite says, tugging at his beard thoughtfully.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Care to elaborate? Maybe I can help you with it.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 13, 2004)

"We're lookin' fer a man 'oo commit'd a crime in our perview, if yer gettin' m' drift.  But we think 'e's disguis'd 'imself and er havin' a fair bit o' trouble in locatin' the lad."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I see. Well, maybe I can help you with it. If you think he's here on this ship, we'll have a few days to find out if someone is disguising himself. We just need to be careful enough to not arouse attention.”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We're lookin' fer a man 'oo commit'd a crime in our perview, if yer gettin' m' drift.  But we think 'e's disguis'd 'imself and er havin' a fair bit o' trouble in locatin' the lad."




Inside, Rana fumes. "Dammit, why'd he have to say that.  The killer could be ANYONE!  Oh, well, might as well do some damage control."

Externally: Rana laughs "gods you are bad at undercover work, Granite. Might as well come clean then.  No offense to any of you, really.  Its just that the fact that we dont recognize anyone even remotely resembling the culprit seems to indicate that he is disguised magically, and as such  he really could be absolutely anyone.  You never can be too careful, you know."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 20, 2004)

Rana and Granite notice that Teratius is getting quite nervous at all this mention of magically disguised criminals; Silvermoon is blissfully unaware.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Rana and Granite notice that Teratius is getting quite nervous at all this mention of magically disguised murderers; Silvermoon is blissfully unaware.




"Hmmm...so it seems this is our man," Rana thinks to herself.  Unfortunately, I do not have access to any of the usual resources or tactics.  I ordinarily would have requisitioned a scroll or other item to give myself the ability to pierce his illusions to be sure he's the one.  I at least wish I had someone here with those sorts of abilities who could help me out with that.  If I'm undercover without an extraction team, I'm there to kill and go, not to capture,  I can't just ice this guy in his sleep, either though.  I need answers somehow....There has to be a way to get him to incriminate himself...then I can just stab him a couple times and knock him out with a Holy Hammer...Now if I can just find a way to consult with the others while not losing track of this guy..."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Indeed, you should be careful to whom you speak.”_ Silvermoon winks at the others. _“But say, what crime has this person committed you are looking for?”_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2004)

@Paxus: 



Spoiler



OOC: Silvermoon will recall the obvious information, she has collected via Skreg with the Arcane Sight spell, like what auras could be seen at what person (Skreg has Spellcraft +11 to find out schools, location and strength should be automatic), that is magic items and running spells (if any), the stuff that is obvious and easily noticed. This is really mostly important for the NPCs in the mess (Hinterlander, Alphatian, and the one with the journal), but also what kind of magic items the bard has on him might be interesting.

 Besides, Skreg has Sense Motive +7 and also pretty decent perception skills. I suppose, he's going to relate any important information to Silvermoon, which he deems important enough to note.

 And finally, one question. When dismissing a spell, you speak some arcane phrases. Can you spellcraft those to discern the spell that is being dismissed?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Inside, Rana fumes. "Dammit, why'd he have to say that.  The killer could be ANYONE!  Oh, well, might as well do some damage control."
> 
> Externally: Rana laughs "gods you are bad at undercover work, Granite. Might as well come clean then.  No offense to any of you, really.  Its just that the fact that we dont recognize anyone even remotely resembling the culprit seems to indicate that he is disguised magically, and as such  he really could be absolutely anyone.  You never can be too careful, you know."



  "Com'on there Rana m'lass.  Ye be thinkin' that one o' them perty drag'ns would be 'anging around a murderer?  I be thinkin' not.  Aye, 'he one we're lookin' for be a cold-blood'd kill'r, mark m'words," Granite says firmly, looking over at Teratius with an evil grin.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2004)

2xp


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Com'on there Rana m'lass.  Ye be thinkin' that one o' them perty drag'ns would be 'anging around a murderer?  I be thinkin' not.  Aye, 'he one we're lookin' for be a cold-blood'd kill'r, mark m'words," Granite says firmly, looking over at Teratius with an evil grin.




[smiles and makes a dismissive gesture] Oh, you're so right, Granite.  Yes, I know, I know, I'm just paranoid.  I obviously don't mean either of these two!  I agree that it would take quite the mighty illusionist to fool dragon senses!  Nothing like the vicious thug we're chasing.  [Steps up close to Teratius, puts one arm around him, and looks up into his eyes, smiling as she talks] And no one as swave and cultured as you, Teratius, could never be capable of such a deed.  [laughing] Naw, even if you WERE to kill someone, you'd probably do it in a public duel while cleverly mocking them and wearing a poofy shirt [steps back].


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“A killer? Now, I do not know whether I should be glad to know it or rather worried. I hope you can identify him soon, so we are all safe here, once he is taken into custody.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2004)

"I, too, should feel much safer when such a villain is apprehended.  I am not a man given to violence, nor have I much skill in it, and so should fear for my safety when murderers are on the loose."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Anyways, if you need a hand there, just ask. For the sake of our all safety I would be glad to be of assistance.”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Anyways, if you need a hand there, just ask. For the sake of our all safety I would be glad to be of assistance.”_




Rana turns to face Silvermoon, with her back to the bard.  "I may eventually need help, but for now I'd prefer we keep this small.  No need to alert the baddie that I'm looking for him."  Rana winks and then gestures backwards with her eyes.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Whatever you say.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2004)

"So, Missy Sil'erplate, be thinkin' 'ou could play us a tune er three?  'E ocean's mighty fine, but af'er one way, ye've seen 'em all.  I could use a tune, somethin' valerous-like, 'eroes and whatnot," Granite says cheerfully, stepping back to block Teratius's exit.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Whom are you talking to? First I thought you meant me, but then again, I'm not the bard, and my name is Silvermoon. Sil-ver-*moon*. His name is Teratius, and he's the bard. Well, at least I assume so.”_ Pointing to the bard in an explaining gesture, while she reintroduces him, Silvermoon smiles friendly. _Well, he's a dwarf he probably doesn't know better and who am I to judge him for that,_ she thinks generously.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2004)

"Moon, moon, righ' then," Granite says absently, and then turns to Teratius.  "So then, ye 'ave a song fer us trav'ers?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 31, 2004)

"I have many songs indeed, though I doubt a martial air is appropriate for this venue.  Perhaps a song of the sea?"

_It was Friday morn, when we set sail, and we were not far from the land,
When the captain, he spied a mermaid so fair, with a comb and a glass in her hand.

And the ocean waves do roll, and the stormy winds do blow
An' we poor sailors are skippin' at the top
While the land lubbers lie down below, below, below
While the land lubbers lie down below!
_

As he sings, his voice is quite rich, almost entrancing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2004)

Rana ponders _"Ok, so now he's trapped.  I THINK he did it, but there just isn't enough evidence to be sure.  I can't just jump him...there has to be a way to get him to incriminate himself."_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Listening to the bard, Silvermoon is naturally intrigued by the beauty of his song. Skreg, the little dragon, also seems to like it, as he starts humming with the melody, but stops abruptly, when Silvermoon asks him to.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 3, 2004)

_And up spake the captain of our gallant ship, and a fine brave captain was he,
He said this mermaid has warned me of our doom, we shall sink to the bottom of the sea.

And the ocean waves do roll, and the stormy winds do blow
An' we poor sailors are skippin' at the top
While the land lubbers lie down below, below, below
While the land lubbers lie down below!_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon continues to listen until the song is finished.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 9, 2004)

_Then up spoke the first-mate of our gallant ship
And a brave young man was he
He said "I have a wife in Dawnpoint by the sea
But tonight a widow she will be"

[chorus]

Then up spoke the cook of our gallant ship
And a crazy old butcher was he
He said "I care much more for my pots and my pans
Than I do for the bottom of the sea"

[chorus]

Then up spoke the parrot of our gallant ship
and a crazy old buzzard was he
he said, “I cares more for my crakers and my seeds
than I cares for the bottom of the sea

[chorus]

Three times around spun our gallant ship
And three times around spun she
Three times around spun our gallant ship
And she sank to the bottom of the sea._


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon smiles and claps her hands in appreciation. _“I just hope this wasn't a glance into the future, a beautiful song, indeed.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 9, 2004)

"I doubt it was prophetic; in my experience, the only time mermaids bring warning of a sinking ship is if they distract a lonely helmsman."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

"I think 'at 'appened t' me once... though it wasn't a ship, it was a wagon, and it wasn't a mermaid... I think it was a nymph er somethin'... Or maybe I jes' had too much o' that Madman's Ale..." Granite mumbles half incoherantly.  "I'm-a gonna go wander o'er there..." he mutters, and sways off to the other side of the boat."

*Eventually he finds his way down to the galley, and starts bringing out ale for any of the crew who are due for it.  While they drink, Granite listens to their gossip, occasionally trying to draw out those that make interesitng comments, particularly about his earstwhile bardic acquaintence.*

[OOC - Listen +14, Bluff +11, Diplomacy +7]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I'll take your word on this then,”_ says the elf with a smirk.

She'll enjoy the rest of the day on deck, chatting and watching the sea, unless anything happens which would arouse her attention.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 12, 2004)

OOC: Is Granite's attention limited to the crew, or does he also provide alcohol and conversation to the other passengers?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Granite will provide ale to any who wish it, and he will pay attention to all, if he can.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 12, 2004)

The crew pays little attention to the dwarf; the captain apparently disallows liqour to his crew save on shore leave.  The tall Hinterlander, though, is more than glad to drink and talk with the dwarf, and offers many lurid stories of his martial exploits while listening to any tales Granite has to tell.  Sadly, none of his discourse discusses bards.

Silvermoon finds that Teratius is paying her a great deal of attention, telling her stories and poems of the sea; though he's fairly subtle in his affections, she gets the feeling that he might be flirting with her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rana does the same as Granite, and keeps an eye on Silvermoon and Teratius if possible just to make sure nothing suspicious happens.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 14, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Quite susceptible for such attention and the subtle flattery, Silvermoon enjoys the company of the bard and his fascinating tales. Being an elf, she doesn't really notice how the time flies by, while they are talking and watching the calm waters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 14, 2004)

The day passes without much further event; Granite handily wins a drinking contest with the Hinterlander, apparently a mercenary by the name of Gweir.  Nothing that Rana sees occur between the elf and bard is suspicious of anything beyond romantic interest.  The Alphatian is absent at dinner; the cabin-boy reports that he had complained of sea-sickness earlier.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 20, 2004)

All are awoken, in the dead of night, by a thunderous crash.  The _Sea-Gallop_ is heaving in heavy waves, and the sounds of a terrific thunderstorm drown out the shouts of the sailors as they try to keep the vessel afloat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2004)

*Startled awake out of a pleasent dream of swimming in a sea of ale, Granite is rudly awakened by both the thunder and Louella's neigh of terror.  She longed for the feeling of solid, _unmoving_ ground beneath her feat, and Granite lurched upright to calm her.  His mule once again tracable, Granite listens to the thunder and shouts, and then securely ties his mugs and sack with pitcher in it to his belt before venturing abovedecks, looking to see where he can help hold some rope or something.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 20, 2004)

Granite is swiftly set to work clearing the now-shattered mainmast from the deck, and cutting loose the lines that attach it to the rest of the rigging.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

After an entertaining evening, Silvermoon went for her cabin and sat down to enter her reverie. She was only half-way through her meditation, when the thunderous crash broke her concentration. _Oh, great. Just great._ Skreg was awake still, he sleeps after her usually, so the two can look out for each other.

It takes the elf a few moments to get back to focus and to realize, what is happening.



Spoiler



Silvermoon then puts on all her stuff and casts Detect Magic on Skreg and Invisibility shared with her familiar, then uses her Dimension Door to jump right into the hold. This is the perfect cover for her, the confusion and the noise.

If noone else is present, she will then, after Skreg checked for magical emanations, proceed to look for the container and search for traps carefully (3 checks).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2004)

Rana, startled awake, in one fluid motion, draws the sword by her bedside while jumping up in a combat stance, then cuts at what she thinks is an opponent in half, destroying a hanging cloak and wrecking a pillar. She looks around and wakes up more "Oops..heh...damn."  

_The arrival of the storm strikes Rana as too convenient.  Especially with that strange song of that bard.  "Too Guarjalex isn't here," she thinks, longing for a druid she knows back home.  "He'd make quick work of this annoying wind."  I'd better see where the suspects are and help out. _ 

Rana looks to see what the bard and then the Alphatian are up to.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 20, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The hold is pitch-black; the only thing your magic lets you see is the glow of the adamantine case; both abjuration and necromantic magics can be seen.



As Rana gets onto the deck, Teratius stumbles out behind her, blearily rubbing his eyes.  The Alphatian is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2004)

*Silvermoon*



Spoiler



OOC: What's the strength of the two auras?

Silvermoon curses silently for acting so fast, but of course she has light sources with her and she quickly gets one of her glowing orbs (see Nchaser's Glowing Orb [PGtF]) out to create a dim illumination, just enough for her to see with her elvish eyes, after Skreg told her that noone else seems to be present; his natural ability to operate in the dark was quite superior to her own.

Then she finally proceeds to check for traps carefully (the three checks, and also another one with Take 10) not to touch the case, knowing very well, that the magic could be just what she is looking for now.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 21, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The necromantic aura is faint, while the abjuration aura is moderate.  When she brings up the light, Silvermoon sees something lying on the deck next to the ladder; longer examination reveals that it is the Alphatian mage, who appears to be neither breathing nor moving.

(Assuming that she still checks the chest) Silvermoon finds no evidence of traps on the chest; the abjuration aura appears to be a locking spell.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2004)

*Silvermoon*



Spoiler



OOC: Hmm... with "deck" do you mean the "floor" (sorry ;-)) inside the hold? Just to be sure, I'm assuming, that the hold has no openings or windows (i.e. on top to the ship's deck), is that correct? Well, otherwise it wouldn't be so dark inside, I suppose. 


 


Spoiler



Silvermoon takes a closer look at the Alphatian, to see if he is dead as assumed and if so, whether there are any obvious clues about how he might have died (i.e. any visible wounds). But before she does, she'll cast Energy Buffer and Superior Resistance (shared with Skreg). If the poor sod is dead and Silvermoon cannot do anything for him now, she'll concentrate on her task for now. She will first try to open the lock with her mundane skills, thereby trying to figure out what kind of protection that spell might grant (also using Spellcraft, if possible). She doesn't really expect this to work, but maybe help in finding out what spell has been used. Assuming, that she won't be able to open it that way (if the spell is similar to an Arcane Lock, it simply won't work), Silvermoon will have to prepare a few more spells. She'll then sit down in a dark corner and pull out her spellbook, hidden behind some luggage, with her light on minimum level, that she needs to read, and covered so it isn't seen from afar (i.e. holding a thick piece of cloth over the light and her book, so the light only illuminates the pages), while Skreg takes up watch, staying close enough to benefit from the invisibility spell (which is running for 24 minutes total, since it is extended).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 21, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



That is what I meant by 'the deck;' I'm just trying to avoid the nautical faux pas of calling things floor.  

The Alphatian's neck is bent at an extremely awkward angle; no humanoid could live with such an injury.  From the angle at which his body lies, it's most likely that he simply fell down the ladder and hit head-first.  The lock does not yield to conventional methods.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2004)

*Silvermoon*



Spoiler



OOC: "I'm just trying to avoid the nautical faux pas of calling things floor." Ok, I'll remember that. ;-)

Silvermoon will ask Skreg, who has the better natural senses, to look up towards the door, where the Alphatian had come through most probably, and see if it is standing open, but other than that, she'll proceed as outlined above.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 22, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The hatch is indeed open.  Unfortunately, the tossing of the ship, and the loud crashes of thunder striking very near you, prevent you from holding concentration long enough to prepare spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

"Gi' me a 'and, 'ere!  When di' this monster blow up?" Granite demands of the sailors as he helps cut the ropes.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 22, 2004)

"Less than a quarter-hour!  Just came from nowhere!"

Teratius seems to have grasped the situation, so his next action is somewhat surprising; he begins belting out a song.  Strangely, his voice can be heard despite the howl of the wind and the crash of lightning, and Granite and the sailors fall easily into the rhythm of his shanty.

"What care we how white the spray is? 
What care we for the wind or weather? 
Heel ya ho, boys, every inch is 
Bearin' homeward to Ochalea.

Heel ya ho, boys, let her go boys 
Heave her head 'round into the weather 
Heel ya ho, boys, let her go boys 
Sailin' homeward to Ochalea."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

*Silvermoon*



Spoiler



After trying to focus on her book a few times, Silvermoon has to give up and puts it back into her backpack, pondering her other options. _Guess I have to go for brute force then..._ she thinks moments before moving next to the case again and checking the height of the ceiling. _Hmm... no, that won't do. Bad idea! Besides, I would probably sink the ship this way... Guess I'll have to try with what I have._ Asking Skreg to hide and take up watch, she  drops her backpack to the ground and then casts two more spells, Polymorph for one (into Pixie) and then Blink. Afterwards she picks up her backpack (still human-sized, but it's pretty lightweight) again and glides into the case while ethereal, looking (she has one of her lights in hand) where there is room for her to fit in with her small form and what's inside, of course...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 22, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



There is no room for Silvermoon to fit into the case, certainly not with her backpack; this is because a human corpse, seemingly mummified by extreme dry heat, fills the interior, bathed in a sickly purple light.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

*Silvermoon*



Spoiler



Ick! (OOC: I actually thought that she'd find something like that in there. ;-))

Silvermoon then just tries to find out, by repeatedly moving inside partially through the case at various locations, if any of the stolen goods (OOC: whatever those are, hasn't really been specified, I think, but I suppose Silvermoon is not looking for a weird glowing corpse ;-)) can be seen inside, and she will very quickly retreat back outside every time she does.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 23, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



As far as you were told, the stolen goods consisted of the case and its contents, which were completely unspecified.  It's entirely possible that the body is, in fact, the stolen goods.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon heads out and moves closer towards the outside deck to see what's going on, but she'll stay within the protection of the ship's hull and watch from there for now.



Spoiler



OOC: Oh, I see. I guess it doesn't really look like Silvermoon would even _want_ to bring _that_ back. ;-)

OOC: One more question: How many cubic feet does the case have in volume? Silvermoon could handle 28 cu. ft., that would mean, if the case is rectangular, that it can be as high as one foot and four inches (28/(7x3)); judging from the little room in there, that sounds feasible, that it fits into that volume (a human corpse would easily fit in with plenty room for a thick casing left). What do you think?

Prior to the above: Unable to carry the case, Silvermoon heads out of the hold, having seen enough for now. She flies through the door, quickly checks whether it has been broken open or not, and then heads around a corner towards the upper deck, where she lands and dismisses her spells (except for the Detect Magic on Skreg), if unobserved, Skreg following closeby.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 23, 2004)

As Silvermoon gets higher in the ship, the noise of the storm grows louder, and the pitching of the ship more evident.

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The box is indeed within that volume.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

*Granite continues to heave and cut, keeping eyes sharp to look for any ne'er-do-well trying to take advantage in the bad weather.*


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2004)

Rana helps out where she can, although she tries to keep an eye on Teratius.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Once Silvermoon spots either Granite, Rana or Teratius on deck, she'll try to get their attention and signal them to get to her.



Spoiler



How about the door to the hold (see last post)? Was it broken or just opened?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 24, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The door was not broken.



The storm grows in intensity, and everyone is occupied in the desperate fight to keep the ship afloat.  So great is the effort that no one notices the tremendous whirlpool ahead until there is a great jerk, and the ship tilts, beginning to spiral downwards towards the center of the vortex.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2004)

*Granite gives a great howl of warning.*

"Grab on t' somethin' lads!  'Tis goin' to be a bumpy ride!" he yells, and then takes a fortifying swig of ale.  "Rana!  'Elp me git Louella!" he hollers, diving belowdecks to unhitch his faithful mule before the vortex can destroy the ship.  No ship will survive that without supernatural assistance, something Granite is ill-equiped to give.  Hopefully the empty barrels, if tied to Louella's harness, will allow her to float if the ship sinks.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“By all...”_

Silvermoon cannot even finish her sentence as the ship suddenly spirals downwards. She tries to move further inside a few steps and hold on to something, while Skreg holds on to her, tearing slightly into the flesh of her arm with his claws.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 28, 2004)

The ship heaves mightily as the vortex sucks it downwards; with a sudden jolt, the bow tips far forward, and the entire vessel plunges beneath the waves.  The spray and wind have extinguished all lights, so it takes a moment to realize that the ship is someho not submerged; by the roaring noise, it seems to be rushing down some kind of subterranean river.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2004)

"By Moradin's Beard!  What sorcerery is this?" Granite demands, as the sounds of the storm outside changes, and the ship tilts at a crazy angle.  Granite expected the ship to be battered to bits by now.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Because she can't see what happens out there, Silvermoon prepares herself for the moment, that the water comes in. She still has a spell prepared, which should allow herself and Skreg to survive underwater, if they would stay close enough together... for some minutes at least, hopefully enough to get back to the surface.

Moments pass, until she realizes, that the ship does not sink anymore, it seems to have taken a steady, though quite fast course somehow. And the storm seems to have gone by all of a sudden, too.

Curious as to what might be happening, the elf emerges from her hiding place and heads towards the deck.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 28, 2004)

Granite (and Skreg) see with their darkvision that, while the ship is mostly intact now, it may not last: there is no one at the helm, and the rock walls of the tunnel, while worn smooth by the flow of water, could easily shred the ship at its current speed, should it blunder into them while unattended.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“We are in a tunnel!? Are you sure?”_ Silvermoon asks, after Skreg informed her of what he had noticed. _“A river you say? That's weird, really weird. Wonder how we did end up here, or where here is, anyways, but it's better than being drawn beneath the ocean for sure.”_

Frantically looking around for some sailors who are still alive and hopefully well, Silvermoon starts searching for someone to man the helm, as she does not feel quite up to the task to steer the ship herself. She neither possesses the skill nor the strength to do so.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 29, 2004)

Silvermoon realizes that, even should she locate a sailor, he won't be able to steer the ship without light; the tunnel is, to those without darkvision, as black as anything they've ever seen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*Granite pounds the way up to the helm, and takes the wheel, just trying to keep the ship going straight.*

"Git yer yella' bellies up 'ere, ye scurvy dogs!  'Less ye want 'e ship to be bashed to bits af'er survivin' a miracle, git up 'ere!" Granite booms into the darkness.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Just help him then, I'm sure there is something you can do! And he can see in the dark.”_ Silvermoon tells the sailors, pointing at Granite, who by now has taken up the helmsman position. She also brings out one of her glass orbs and raises the light level to illuminating everything within 60 feet, which hopefully lets the sailors see as much as the dwarf.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

@Paxus: CLICK


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 4, 2004)

Light being provided, the _Sea-Gallop_ proceeds downwards in an eery illuminated island; the echos of rushing water off the rocks only add to the feeling.  The sailors take a toll of the losses; six sailors were killed or swept overboards, the captain and the paladin are missing and presumed dead, and the Alphatian was found dead in the hold, of a broken neck.  Command devolves to First Mate Jonath Tarkson, who bruskly sets the remaining crew to work repairing the damage, while he guides the ship.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon will try to help, if she can, but if not, she will rather stay out of the way, at least not being a hindrance to the sailors. At the first opportunity, the elf will sit down in quiet meditation to have a look into her spellbook to prepare for the upcoming situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Granite will assist in helping with the sea burials of those that were not swept overboard, bowing his head, and pouring a mug of ale into the sea for the sailors to drink in the afterlife.*

*The funerals done, Granite spends the rest of the morning more drunk that usual, before staggering topside and looking at the island.*

"Cap'n," Granite says, speaking to Tarkson, "How be 'e men, in yer 'pin'n?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 13, 2004)

"The men will do as I command them to do, but at the moment, there is nothing to do but wait.  When this river reaches an outlet, we will find where we've gotten to."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I'll be in my cabin,”_ Silvermoon announces, handing over the glowing glass sphere to the new captain. _“Here, take this for now, but be careful, it's a delicate piece of glass. Maybe affixing it somewhere above will provide an even better level of illumination,”_ the elven mage suggests, before heading towards her cabin and sitting down over her spellbook to finally fill the empty spaces in her mind with the knowledge needed to bring her magic into existance.





Spoiler



Memorizing Shrink Item and Spell Enhancer.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2004)

[Initiating artificial explanation of overly-long absense...]

Lying on the deck, Rana looks around confused, settling down when she finds that it hurts to move her head overly much.  

She thinks to herself "Owww...brrrr...cold...Ugh, how did we get into this odd tunnel.  This wasn't part of our route!  Any why is the ship spinning...  Oh, the whirlpool!  thats how we got here!  I wonder if this is what its like to be inside of those. I'd better go find Granite."  

Rana uses the mast to help herself up, and notices a bit of blood on it at about the same level to match her head wound.  "That explains a lot," she thinks to herself, as she calls out to Granite and walks carefully and a bit unsteadily looking for other survivors.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

"Rana lass!  Lemme look at yer noggin.  Blimy!  Ye got a right knot on it, that's a fact.  'Ere, 'ave some ale, it'll do yer 'ead good," Granite says with compassion, pouring her a frosty mug and looking quite worried.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2004)

Still dazed, Rana sits down near Granite, and rests against whatever is available.  She squirms a bit as Granite examines her, and downs a few mugs of ale, causing the pain to subside somewhat.  Rana closes her eyes and says "Thanks.  Much better.  I can always count on you Granite...and your ale...to make me feel better."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanee: 



Spoiler



You've finished preparing your spells.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

After about an hour, Silvermoon returns on deck. _“Anything new?”_ she asks Granite and Rana, but also the captain. _“At least the ship has a more steady course now, which allows a tired soul to get some rest.”_ She smiles. While it was still unbeknownst to them, where they are or where their journey would bring them, at least it looked now like they would be able to reach that destination. And maybe they would find out what this was all about. Interesting times lying ahead.





Spoiler



Before returning on deck, she heads to the hold for a quick visit, to see if her newly prepared spells work on the "coffin", and if so, shrinks it down and puts it into an otherwise empty extradimensional side pocket of her backpack.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 22, 2004)

Silvermoon: 



Spoiler



The spells do not work on the box.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2004)

Shaken from a light nap by Silvermoon's arrival, Rana wonders aloud at the strabge situation "This is like no sorcery or strange act of nature I have ever seen or heard of...Perahaps this is all a dream? an illusion?  Some grand trickery?  I'm probably the worst judge of reality among us at the moment, but this all feels...wrong."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"I doubt it lass.  I've drunk an ocean o' ale, an' even I would blush t' tell somemat like this," Granite says with a pat on her shoulder.  "I be thinkin' somethin' drug us down 'ere.  But fer what, I canno' be sure."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 27, 2004)

Some time passes uneventfully; with one sailor manning the rudder, the only other task is to assess and repair the damage, and that is swiftly undertaken.  Aside from the "night" helmsman, a quiet man named Fiaro, everyone retires to sleep.

All are awoken, however, by a vicious crash.  Within a quarter minute, a voice can be heard shouting in alarm and panic from the topdeck; it is Lester Cooper, the cabin boy.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Having rested for a while in trance back in her cabin, Silvermoon jumps up, as the crashing sound can be heard. She quickly moves towards the deck to see what is causing the problems and if there is a way for her to help.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

"_Ye'll ne'er take me alive!_" Granite yells, starting awake from a drunken stupor.  Blinking for a second, he realizes some of the yelling _isn't_ happening in his head.  "Wot 'n th' name of Moradin's Whetstone is goin' on 'ere!" Granite roars, storming up to the topdeck.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 27, 2004)

The source of Lester's panic is immediately visible; a withered corpse, dried and blackened as if it had been baked by the sun for weeks, hangs from the tiller.  A single large golden hoop in its left ear looks exactly like that worn by Fiaro.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“That doesn't look good. Any idea what might have done this?”_

Having some knowledge in obscure fields, Silvermoon also tries to deduce what might have been the source of this terrible death.

_“Someone get him down there and cover him with a blanket.”_





Spoiler



She also thinks about the creature she has seen in that coffin in the hold (could it have been some undead creature, that caused this?) and makes a mental note to quickly check back there on her way to the cabin.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 27, 2004)

The wizened corpse is quickly wrapped for sea burial, but murmurs of distress and fear run through the crew.  As unnerving as your current location had been, it seemed to pose little threat; that is clearly no longer the case.

Silvermoon cannot imagine what could possibly have inflicted such a death; it is completely outside any experience she has with either spell or monster.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"We bes' make a funeral fer th' poor lad.  Tis' bad luck t' keep a body on board.  Someun' come 'elp me wit' a shroud," Granite offers as tenderly as he can.  "We kin giv' 'im t' th' sea."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 3, 2004)

The sailors accept Granite's assistance; the elderly scholar offers to say a few words, as he is well-versed in most religious traditions, but Jonath bruskly spurns the offer.  Fiaro's body is given to the ocean without ceremony.

Are there any other repairs, preparations, changes of spells modified, or other actions anyone wishes to take?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Whatever has done this might still be out there. We will have to take watches so we don't get surprised, in case it comes back for more,”_ Silvermoon suggests to Granite. _“There is something, I'd like you to know. I'm not sure it is related, but you never know. Come, please.”_

 Assuming Granite follows her, Silvermoon will lead the dwarf to the hold, looking inside first to see if anything there has changed since her last visit.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

OOC: How much time has passed roughly since we woke up during the night and since the ship was sucked down into that subterrainean river?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Granite shakes his head when the refuse to say anything for the poor sailor, and dumps a mug of ale overboard for the dead man.  Taking a proper drink himself, he turns to follow Silvermoon when she asks it of him.*

"Wot ye find, Si'lermoon lass?" he asks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“A coffin,”_ the elf answers in a whisper.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"Coffin?  'o's in it?  Or what?  Is it nailed shut?" Granite asks in a murmur.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Once they are some distance away from the upper deck and the sailors, and on their way to the hold, Silvermoon elaborates: _“It is not a traditional coffin, it's a box made out of adamantine and warded with spells. Inside is a human corpse, seemingly mummified by extreme dry heat, similar to the dead sailor, Fiaro, but bathed in a sickly purple light. I cannot open it, I'd first have to remove the wards, and I am not sure, if I really want to do that. But I was able to peek inside with some magic of my own. I would like to seal the coffin in some way, bind it with ropes or encase it with stone, so it cannot be opened from the inside, if you know what I'm getting at.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"Aye, I see.  There's some deviltry at work 'ere...  Now, I think I 'ave somethin' 'ere that'll do..." Granite says, going over to the other side of the cargo hold where Louella, his mule, stood guard over his possessions.  Taking a heavy coil of rope and slinging it over his shoulder, he goes and unlocks a chest.  From it he extracts a ten-foot length of chain and a grappling hook.

"I think these'll serve.  Wrap 'e rope round and round, and 'e chain too, and use the 'ook to keep 'e chain 'n place.  Be that wha' ye were lookin' fer?" Granite offers.  If so, he will help wrapping the rope and chain about the coffin.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon helps Granite secure the adamantine case with rope and chain. While her petite stature and very much non-impressive physique isn't best suited for such tasks, she still tries to help to the best of her abilities.

_“Great. That should do. At least it will make getting out of that box difficult, just in case. But we still should keep up watch now. Where's Rana, by the way?”_

 While she waits for an answer, her eyes wander around the hold and she starts wondering how Louella would have reacted, if the corpse really left the case. Probably she's just too paranoid about these things. But still, the similarity in composition of both the corpse inside the case and the one of the dead sailor, there must be more to it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 4, 2004)

As the container is lifted, Silvermoon notices something on the underside: a small slit, wide enough to admit maybe two sheets of parchment and no longer than a finger.  Faint purple light leaks out of it, and the floor next to it is slightly blackened.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Now that was unexpected. Take a look here, Granite!”_

Silvermoon points out the ‘_backdoor_’ to the dwarf, while in her mind the word ‘_vampire_’ makes itself heard.

_“We somehow need to seal this coffin. Airtight! The rope and chains won't do it.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

*Granite coughs for a moment, and gives a faint blush, looking back at his mule.*

"I think Louella kin 'elp us 'ere.  I'll jes' get some 'o her leavins', and then I 'ave some oiled canvas 'ere, the two together should 'elp I think," the dwarf offers, not looking Silvermoon in the eye.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 7, 2004)

Granite's plan is put into action with little difficulty.

Are any other actions or precautions taken?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon looks a bit startled at Granite's proposal, but as it seems to work, she nods in appreciation. _“So far so good. Now let's hope for the best. I doubt we can do much more here, but we should probably think about a way to get rid of this. Maybe we can bury it somewhere deep. For now, I think we should alternate taking watch on the upper deck.”_ With that, the elf prepares to head out.

As soon as possible, she plans to replenish her spells, since she has used up a large amount of them by now, but she would need to get some rest first.

OOC: How much time has passed roughly since we woke up during the night and since the ship was sucked down into that subterrainean river?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 7, 2004)

OOC: That's a very good question.  It'd be enough to regain spells, probably.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"We could always take th' simple route," Granite says, jerking his thumb up towards the hatch.  "Throw it overboard.  We're movin' quickly, 'e won't be."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I'm not sure, whether that is a good idea. For now we should be save, if the creature inside was the murderer, but we cannot know for sure. What I'd like to find out is, who has brought this case here on the ship. My guess is the dead Alphatian, but maybe the new captain can give us clarity in these matters. Needless to say, that we should not talk to them about the content, since it will just cause panic or worse.”_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Having said that, Silvermoon heads out to the upper deck to see the captain, hopefully under four (or six, if Granite joins her) eyes.

_“Captain Jonath? We are currently trying to find out who or what did this to Fiaro, and whether there is still imminent danger to the ship. There is something I need to know in this context. Who of the passengers accompanied the large adamantine case in the hold? Was it the Alphatian, that died tonight?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 9, 2004)

"Arven didn't trust anyone with the cargo manifest; said he was worried about piracy.  I can ask the other passengers, but-"

"He was the one who brought it aboard."  Teratius speaks quietly but without hesitation.  "I saw him ordering around a few of the stevedores in true Alphatian style, naturally refusing any questions about what was inside."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Thank you! That answers my question,”_ Silvermoon says, accompanied by a smile, thinking... _that leaves two options..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

"Wot 'er ye about, Sil'ermoon?  Ye got a twinkle in yer eye, fer sure, ye got sommat on yer mind?" Granite asks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“It would have been good to be able to speak to the one who brought it here, but that seems impossible now, unfortunately. It's time to rest now for me, we should keep an eye open for the surroundings.”_

Accompanied by her thoughts, Silvermoon then sits down to rest for the next hours (to be able to refresh her spells eventually), taking shifts to keep watch during the time. Skreg hides himself near the entrance to the hold in the meantime to inform her, if anyone enters the hold, or anything suspicious is going on. He has order to keep himself out of harms way, if worse comes to worse and alarm Silvermoon even of the slightest disturbance.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 16, 2004)

Some number of hours later, Silvermoon is jolted from reverie by Skreg informing her _The mule is panicking, and something terrible-smelling is burning._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

"Cute lil' dragon, Skreg right?" Granite says thoughtfully as the pseudodragon flies up to Silvermoon.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Jumping to her feet, Silvermoon yells to Granite: _“Hurry up! Something's wrong. Your mule is in panic.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

*Granite turns around and dashes down to the hold, his face a twisted mask of anger.*

"_Louella!_" he shouts, barreling down the stairs to save his beloved mule.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Seeing the dwarf vanish in blinding speed, Silvermoon hurries off after him, hoping for the best and expecting the worst.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2004)

The dwarf and elf enter the hold just in time to see a cloud of sparks coalesce into a humanoid form.  The area is now dimly lit by the fires it has left burning on the support struts and bulkheads.  The figure turns towards the new arrivals, its blackened, withered face expressionless as the seared muscles pull its lips back, revealing astonishingly white teeth.

The mule, though unharmed as of yet, is in a blind panick, her kicking threatening to upset the goods piled nearby.  The stench of burnt mule dung gives mute, though pungent, testimony to the manner in which the seal was bypassed.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Uh, oh. I guess the seal wasn't working then.”_

The elf stops abruptly at the entrance to the hold and immediately starts casting a spell.



OOC: Casting _Mirror Image_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*Granite, on the other hand, does only what is expected of a drunken dwarf faced with vile undead.  He takes two large swallows of ale.  His face becomes set in a mask of rage as he pulls his frost-rimmed right-handed mug from his belt.*

[OOC - Taking two drinks, entering drunken rage.  New stats:  Str 20, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.  Rage lasts for four rounds.  New AC - 17 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis, +1 monk, +2 ring).  HP - 111.  Saves - Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +11.  Attacks - +17/+12 Right Hand, for 1d6+7+1d6 extra frost.  Drawing mug.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2004)

Granite feels the cold ale sliding down his throat, stoking the fire of his rage.  Silvermoon begins casting her spell, but feels the burning eyes of the creature boring into hers before she can speak more than a word.  She barely manages to fight off the blazing force that seeks to control her will, gasping out the magic and seeing seven duplicates appear around her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*With a deep howl, Granite runs forward, dodging about the crowded hold with drunken ease, mug and fist ready to smash the vile thing's face in.*

[OOC - Charge and attack with frosty mug.  Can charge in a crooked line due to swaying waist class ability.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2004)

Granite rushes forward, his lurching and swaying maneuvering him around the cargo and bringing him face to sternum with his foe.  As the Right Hand swings brutally forward, Granite's foot catches on a projecting plank, sending him stumbling slightly past the creature, who seizes this opportunity to slam a blackened fist brutally into Granite's back.  The blow itself feels like a hammer, but worse yet is the terrible searing pain that spreads outward, leaving his muscles weakened and trembling.  The withered corpse then leaps agilely past, towards Silvermoon.

OOC: Granite has just received 10 points of damage and two negative levels.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“I hate it, when I'm right...”_

Retreating a few steps backwards, Silvermoon starts to cast another spell. As she finshes her gestures, three rays of burning fire race towards the scorched corpse.


OOC: Either 5' step (if threatened), or 10' move; casting _Scorching Ray_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*The weakness that washed over Granite may have left him somewhat diminished in body, but only fueled the fires of his spirit.  Turning and charging again, jumping about to avoid any further trip-ups, Granite goes to hammer his mug into the corpse again.*

OOC - Well that sucked.  Time to get busy!  Going to Tumble if I need to to avoid tripping again.  I assumed I rolled a big, fat 1?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2004)

Silvermoon's fiery bolts lash out, two striking her target solidly in the chest.  Its blackened skin flakes slightly, and a few wisps of smoke waft away, but it seems scarcely affected.

Granite's second charge is executed much more gracefully, but the hammering right arm is partly deflected by the creature's dexterous parry, glancing off its sun-wizened hide without causing injury.

Stepping toward Silvermoon, the corpse lashes out with blows like lightning, its flailing fists shattering five of her images like the glass after which they are named.  Preoccupied with its defense against Granite, though, it fails to strike the wizardess herself.

OOC: Yep, that's right.  A shiny golden 1, just for you!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*With a roar of truly dire proportions, Granite hammers down the mug twice with all of his might, attempting to crush the terrible skull.*

"_You foul abomination!  Back, back to the hell from whence you came!_" the dwarf howls, imitating a priest he once knew...

OOC - Full attack with +2 frost mug.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

As her fire didn't harm the creature enough, Silvermoon decides to help Granite to better attack the corpse. Tumbling around the opponent, she ends up behind the dwarf mimicked by her remaining few images and quickly casts another spell.


OOC: Tumble +5; casting _Haste_ on _all_ allies.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2004)

Silvermoon rolls away, dexterously somersaulting over a chest and landing behind Granite.  Invigorated by her magic, Granite launches a vicious assault, and manages to land a single solid blow on the creature's chest.  The leathery hide absorbs most of the impact, but a definite edge of frostbite can be seen around the wound.  Enraged, it vaults over the dwarf, slashing out at him and the three Silvermoons, but fails to land a single blow.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

In lieu of any useful weapons against the creature, Silvermoon tries to find out more about it, while further dodging and backing off.


OOC: Tumble +5 to a position 10'~15' away; casting _Know Protections_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Grinning to see his mug connect, Granite presses forward to continue hammering on the frostbitten corpse, his body bolstered by the elf's magic.*

"Thank 'ee lass!" he calls back to Silvermoon.

[OOC - Full _hasted_ attack.  Thanks Thanee!]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2004)

Silvermoon's spell informs her that the creature is highly resistant, but not immune, to fire, and that only enchanted cold iron will be able to properly bite its flesh.

Granite pummels at the creature again, landing one blow that weaves past its defenses and hammers it solidly in the throat.  Again, it suffers no injury from the impact, but white rings of frost form around the site.  Granite notices with dismay that the previous injuries from the Right Hand's chill have already faded.

Snarling in rage, the creature lashes at Granite's face; the blow does not connect, but his swaying retreat manages to leave him off-balance and facing away from where the creature has just darted to.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“You need a better punch, friend, this way we can barely hurt this abomination. Watch out, I'll try to help you with that!”_

Silvermoon casts another spell and points in Granite's direction. Skreg immediately darts off and hides behind the dwarf's body while transfering the magic of the spell to him.


OOC: Casting _Polymorph_ on Granite (Annis Hag, best I can think of, that's not too big and reasonably known - attack with frosty mug should be +17/+17/+12 (including Negative Levels and _Haste_) with damage d8+9+d6(cold) then, and AC 30), Skreg delivering the touch spell, while staying behind the dwarf to be safe.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

_I hope that's jes a spell an' not me mind playin' tricks on me..._

"Thanks again!" Granite calls, though he sounds a bit uncertain this time.  Persuing the evil creature, he attempts to hammer it again.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2004)

Silvermoon transforms Granite's body into the monstrous figure of a hag, which then lashes forward with unnatural strength; unfortunately, the ducking and weaving undead is able to slip past the blows and deliver a brutal strike to the (no-longer-a-)dwarf's kidney.  Again, fire courses through the battered flesh, leaving weakness and pain behind.  The sound of pounding footsteps can be heard from above; evidently the combat has attracted some attention.

OOC: Granite received 23 points of damage and another two negative levels.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

"Wot does it take t' kill this thing?" Granite howls to Silvermoon.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Cold Iron,”_ Silvermoon replies. _“And take a step back after you attacked it, your arms are long enough now!”_ Waiting for Granite to finish, Silvermoon moves to a better position and then tries another volley of her fiery bolts in the hopes, that they will burn through the protections it has. Meanwhile, Skreg comes back to her to prepare for another spell delivery.


OOC: Delaying after Granite; Casting _Scorching Ray_ on the corpse creature from a position at least 10' away, where it has no cover.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 19, 2004)

(Are undead immune to Hammer of Rightiousness since it requires a Fort save and doesn't effect objects  Its possible that thats correct RAW, but its just unnamed damage from a virtual hammer so that doesnt make sense, especially compared to Hammer of Rightiousness hurting undead)

 (If HoR effects undead) Rana bursts into the room in a combat stance and cpncentrates on her clenched fist.  She charges it up with energy, and forms it into a Hammer.  She throws it into the beast.  (If it is allowed, she buffed as below)

(If HoR doesnt).  Having spent the time buffing herself with Rightious Might and  Death Ward, Rana enters into the room with her sword drawn, hoping to penetrate his defenses, and attacks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

As soon as Silvermoon sees someone enter, she yells: _“The Hag is with us, destroy the corpse! If you have a weapon forged from cold iron, use that!”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Granite takes a step back, and now uses his marvelously long limbs to batter at the creature.*

"Can't. You. Just. DIE?" Granite demands, puntuating each word with a blow from his mug.  _Again_, he adds mentally.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2004)

Rana's hammer of force smashes into the walking corpse, blasting it backwards.  Silvermoon's fiery bolts lash out, but the creature dodges them, and they splash fire across the wooden bulkheads.  The scent of woodsmoke is now thick in the air.  Granite's blows again fail to find purchase.

The darting undead leaps across boxes and crates, vaulting the length of the room to slam into Rana.  One fist hits her solidly across the cheek, sending burning pain into her face and eye.

OOC:Since, as mentioned, Rana didn't have reason to suspect an undead, she didn't have Death Ward up, though Righteous Might is in effect; consequently, she took 7 damage and 2 negative levels.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Seeing the enlarged Rana enter the scene and blast the abomination with one of her spells, Silvermoon slightly relaxes, as the situation looks much better now. Still, Granite could need some more protection, and so she casts another spell to be delivered via Skreg to her ally. Afterwards, she moves closer to the location, where she hit the wooden bulkheads.


OOC: Casting _Mage Armor_ on Granite, Skreg delivering the touch spell; move towards bulkheads, but staying 10' away from the corpse still.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Granite lunges after the creature, trying to rip it away from Rana.*

"_Let go of her!_" he snarls.

OOC - Full attack, or just one if I have to move too far.  I really hope the boat doesn't burn down.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 22, 2004)

Rana steps backwards, barely managing to keep from stumbling over the syllables in her haste to protect herself.  Skreg darts in and brushes against Granite, leaving a shimmering aura of force behind him.  Granite hurls a flurry of blows against the creature, but it manages to nimbly avoid them.

Seething in anger, it vaults past Rana and Granite, throwing itself at the elven woman.  It loops a long, charred arm around her throat, dragging her into a vicious headlock and shouting, in a voice that sounds like the crackling of a funeral pyre, "Halt and drop your weapons, or I drink her soul!"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

While struggling against the creatures grip, Silvermoon yells: _“Kill it now, it's bluffing! It cannot hold me and defend itself! It's just trying to recover its wounds!”_


OOC: Trying to break free with Escape Artist; move away, if successful (Tumble if necessary).


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> While struggling against the creatures grip, Silvermoon yells: _“Kill it now, it's bluffing! It cannot hold me and defend itself! It's just trying to recover its wounds!”_
> 
> 
> OOC: Trying to break free with Escape Artist; move away, if successful (Tumble if necessary).




"I have often been called upon to handle hostage situations, and they all have had one thing in common:  the hostage-taker is a desperate weakling who is about to lose.  Its a losing strategy for those already destined to lose.  Your soul-burning energy can no longer harm me, vampire.  No, its time for me to burn YOUR soul."

(Rana moves towards him and casts heal (so harm to undead) on the defensive)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2004)

Rana steps in, her touch managing to avoid Granite and discharge against the creature.  As the positive energy pours into it, black flesh swells and splits, pouring forth a cloud of smoke and flame, which pours towards the coffin.  Nothing is left behind save dwindling pieces of ash.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon nods to Rana while hurrying towards the smoking wood to suffocate the fire with a thick blanket, she pulls from her backpack, before it is too late, ordering Skreg to follow the smoke cloud and to see how it enters the case.

_“Thank you, Rana! Now we need to open that adamantine case somehow. I do not know what kind of creature this really was, but it resembles a vampire way too much to leave it like that. I'm sure it will recover if we do not find a way to permanently destroy it. Granite? Are you ok? I can end the spell at any time, but maybe your current strength might be of benefit still. Hurry, friends, we have no time to lose.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2004)

*Shaking himself free of the shock of the creature exploding in front of him, Granite goes to the case, and sets himself to open it.*

"Good work Rana lass," he says softly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2004)

Skreg observes the cloud flow into the slit which had been previously discovered; tiny flakes of foul-smelling ash are all that remain of the plug.

Silvermoon alone has limited success in quelling the multitude of fires, started by scorching rays and the spark cloud's passage; she is, however, swiftly assisted by several of the crew, who rush into the hold upon noticing the smoke.  Jonath Tarkson is not far behind, and he immediately demands "What have you done to my ship?!"  He then notices the green hag looming in a corner, and begins to gibber, clutching at his rapier.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“SILENCE!”_ Silvermoon demands. _“What we are doing here is rescuing your ship and your crew as much as ourselves from a danger far more graven than this fire. Just help keep it down! And don't worry about the hag, that's just the effect of my spell you see there.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2004)

Tarkson backs down, but seems barely mollified; he storms up the ladder, leaving his crewmen to finish smothering the flames.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Once the fire is under control, Silvermoon heads to the others into the hold.

_“It looks like the sealing of the slit was not sufficient; but now it's time to break the case open and to finish what we started. There are necromantic and abjuration spells woven into it, which seem to keep it shut. I can try another spell to open it, but it will take a while to memorize it. In the meantime, maybe you can try other ways to break in. Or maybe you know any spells that could help here, Rana?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2004)

"I'll just do it the old-fashioned way," Granite-as-hag says, and attempts to wrench it open by main force.

OOC - Str check, taking 20 if I can.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 28, 2004)

Granite finds that, even with the hag's great strength, adamantine is a decidedly unyielding material.  The coffin shows no effects whatsoever from the attempt.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

In the meantime, Silvermoon will sit down with her spellbook once more.


OOC: Memorizing _Knock_ into her free 5th level slot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2004)

"Well, that didn' work.  Anyone got a prybar made o' diamonds or somethin?" Granite asks through clenched teeth.  It's obvious he is one frustrated dwarf.  "'Cause if not, I'm heavin' this thing overboard!"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Fifteen minutes later, Silvermoon gets up and her book quickly vanishes in the secure depths of her backpack.

_“Now, let's hope that this works...”_

Then she heads towards the coffin and casts her spell on it to get through the magical spell, which is sealing it shut, and to be able to open the box.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2004)

The spell strikes the coffin squarely, and has no discernable effect.  It appears that the abjuration magics warding it are not intended to keep closed any entrances; the spell has in fact proven that, aside the slit through which the cloud has issued, there are no such entrances.  Most likely, the wardings are to prevent spell effects permeating _through_ the box to affect the creature inside.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“Well, that didn't work either. Looks like this coffin cannot be opened, other than with a force brutal enough to cleave right through the adamantine casing, and we do not seem to be able to seal the slit through which the vampire can travel. There's also not enough room inside to fit in together with the corpse, I already tried that. Let's just throw it overboard, I have no idea how we could otherwise keep that abomination from preying on us again and again and again. Hopefully, the water will cause the burning one some trouble...”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

"Good, now... I may nee' some 'elp, so go git some o' the others.  'is thing t'will be 'ard to budge," Granite says, starting to shift the thing towards the stairs to see how heavy it is.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2004)

The chest is monstrously heavy, but Granite is now monstrously strong.  Though picking it up would be impossible, especially in these cramped quarters, he is able to manhandle it up the ladder, up a second ladder onto the deck, and (presumably) push it over the edge in a place where the damaged railing has not yet been repaired.  It sinks without any bubbles of air, nor is any movement whatsoever visible as it drops straight to the bottom of the river.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Seeing the adamantine coffin drown, Silvermoon turns to Granite and says:

_“Let's hope this fiend can't get out into the water at least...”_

She then proceeds to go looking for the captain and explain to him what happened, that there was some kind of fiery vampire inside the case who had killed the nightwatch already and was about to steal more souls, if they had not intervened.


OOC: BTW, the _Polymorph_ spell must have ended already, since it only has a 12 minute duration and Silvermoon needed at least 15 minutes, but I guess we should be able to get the thing up and overboard somehow, probably with help from the sailors... at least they managed to get it in there, too. ;-)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2004)

Tarkson listens to Silvermoon's explanation, but seems suspicious.  Not suspicious of the story, necessarily, just generally suspicious of anything dealing with these bizarre travelers on what is now his ship.  He does not, however, voice any objections.

OOC:  Yeah, you would have managed it eventually without the spell.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2004)

The ship drifts downriver for four more days without incident.  On the fifth day, there is a bizarre experience in which the ship briefly falls into open space, then _turns_ and falls in a different direction; following this, the vesser seems to be rising.

After five days of travel in this fashion, one of the sailors sees light ahead.  Within the hour, the _Sea-Gallop_ has returned to the surface, somehow in a tropical swamp.  There is barely room to maneuver, and Tarkson orders the anchor dropped to keep from being dragged onto one of the many sandbars.  The air is hot and humid, filled with the drone of insects and the call of strange birds.  The sun blazes high overhead, its harsh light filtered by the gigantic trees.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“What kind of weird place has this journey brought us to?”_ Silvermoon asks without expecting an answer.

_“I hope we will find signs of civilization here... and I hope they will be friendly towards us.”_

As they emerge in the swamp, the elf casts a spell for her protection.

Letting her gaze wander about the surroundings, she is looking for any signs of life or significant landmarks.


OOC: Prepared spells updated. Casting _Superior Resistance_. Silvermoon has cast the following spells on the last evening (on the last few days), before resting: _extended Mage Armor_, _extended Familiar Pocket_, _extended Deeper Darkvision_, _Energy Buffer_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2004)

*Happy that the fire-spirit is behind them, though certain he's left his stomach behind on numerous occasions when the boat has shifted direction, Granite nevertheless welcomes the sight of dry land.*

"'Tis th' finest place I been seein' in a dog's age..." Granite says with reverence.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 12, 2004)

For the time being, only birds, trees, and swamp can be seen.  Though fish likely lurk beneath the water, it is too overgrown with plants to see.

Jonath notes grumpily that you'll have to leave the ship sooner or later; there's only about a week's worth of water left aboard, and he's hesitant to drink the fetid stuff that you're currently floating in.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon asks Skreg to fly upwards some and take a look around, maybe he can see more interesting details from above.

Meanwhile she makes herself ready for departure. It seems obvious, that the ship won't get them any further, and that means they have to go by foot or whatever other means of travel are available.

Her clothing has changed to something more suitable for the upcoming exploration. Her gracile body is now dressed in comfortable black cloth, long pants and a tunic-like shirt, above which she is wearing her grey-green cloak. Apart from some silver jewelry and her small backpack, she does not carry much.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2004)

*Granite is rather pleased that they're finally going to make landfall, and gets Louella ready to move out.  She, of course, would be delighted to have her hooves back on solid land.  Granite dresses as he usually does, taking fairly modest sips of ale as he watches the approaching land.*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Waiting for Skreg to return, hopefully with a better overview than she could gather herself, Silvermoon can't help but let her thoughts wander about the whole situation she got herself into here.

_“I wonder what's awaiting us in this desolate swamp.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 19, 2004)

Skreg returns, with the news that nothing but swamp, swamp, and more swamp is visible; there are tracks that indicate large creatures move through on a regular basis, but no sign of the creatures themselves.

The _Sea-Gallop_ is remaining anchored, as Tarkson does not wish to expose it to whatever may lurk in the swamp; he asks if you, being "daring adventurers," wish to go looking for a source of fresh water.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*Granite would protest the need for fresh water, for who needs that when you have ale, but then Louella gives a whinney of protest, and he realizes that she wants fresh water as well.*

"'Twill be a sacrifice, but I'll em'ty m' barrels of ale, an' bring Louella wi' me t' 'elp bring back wa'er, 'f we find it," Granite says with great reluctance.  "No use in lettin' it go t' waste though, cap'n.  Yer men or t' other passengers want to 'elp empty the barrels?"

*Once the barrels are emptied, or if someone points out he can just take the empty water barrels from the ship, Granite will invengle some method to get Louella down to the water, where she can swim to shore, Granite guiding her from the rowboat.*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

_“There is only swamp as far as the dragon's eye can see. Let's have a walk around the area, maybe we can find some water for the crew. I have my own supply, but it won't suffice for the whole lot, I'm afraid.”_

Silvermoon will then join Granite on a small expedition into the swamp.

Since she doesn't really feel like walking through the muddy waters, the elf casts a spell of summoning prior to emerging from the ship and calls a phantomlike horse into existance, which she then mounts and rides.


OOC: Casting _Phantom Steed_.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 19, 2004)

You enter into the swamp, and the buzz of insects and calls of birds soon engulf you.  After half an hour, Skreg informs you that there's a small party of something speaking ahead and to your left; he was unable to actually see them, pinpointing them by the soft gurgle and hiss of their speech.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

Putting one finger across her lips, Silvermoon motions Granite to be silent.

_“There are creatures ahead, a small band, probably of reptilian origin.”_

Dismounting, the elf then tries to get closer to the spot so she can at least hear them, carefully hiding and sneaking while she does.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

"Righ'" Granite muttered, and told Louella to stay where she was, and to guard herself.  Following Silvermoon carefully, attempting to keep himself quiet and hidden, Granite tries to get a glipse of these people for himself.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 19, 2004)

The band appears to be of lizardfolk, dressed and equipped to hunt very large game.  Though it sounds like Draconic that they are hissing, it's thickly accented and so dialectic that it's next to impossible to understand.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 19, 2004)

From before:
"Looking for water is rather unnecessary.  One of the first powers that Kord's blood endowed me with was the ability to create and purify water."

Rana picks up a barrel and concentrates on it.  Everyone feels a cool dry breeze and the air above the barrel begins to turn to steam, and swirl down  slowly in a small vortex into the barrel, condensing as it hits the sides and filling it up. The air in the immediate vicinity suddenly seems a whole lot less humid, too.

"Now we dont have to dump that ale!  Don't you even think of dumping that ale Granite, unless you mean down our throats."

---------
Nightly Casting Regimen: Extended Superior Resistance, Extended GMW, Extended Magic Vestment
---------
More momentarily, gotta run an errand.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Silvermoon*

After counting how many of the lizardmen she can make out, Silvermoon turns to Granite and whispers: _“What do you think, should we try to... uhm... talk to them? Or will they just try to stick their pointy sticks into our precious hides? I do speak the language they are using, but their use of it is very crude and hard to make out any word, I'm not sure if I can even communicate with them without the help of my magic, and I do not have the right spell prepared currently, I do have one, which would allow me to understand them, at least.”_


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon is still counting the lizardmen...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2005)

Seven visible, none obviously a leader.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Having come to a decision, Silvermoon makes sure, that she is not too loud to give away her position, while casting a quick divination spell, which would enable her to at least understand the lizardmen's tongue.

Afterwards, she keeps listening to them for a while, to figure out, hopefully, if it seems a good idea to talk to them or rather a bad one.


OOC: Casting _Comprehend Languages_.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2005)

They seem to be discussing something or someone they were tracking: arguing about where the signs point and so forth.  The argument is not particularly heated or urgent; they seem to be fairly confident that they will locate whatever it is they're looking for.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“Sooner or later, they will find our ship, anyways. So I think it's better if we approach them now,”_ Silvermoon says to Granite with confidence.

_“You better stay here for now, might be better, who knows what will happen. And you will stay here, too, Skreg, until I call you.”_

After that, Silvermoon moves away from their hiding place and changes positions before moving closer towards the group of lizardmen openly, waving at them in a friendly and peaceful manner.

_“Greetings!”_ she says in draconic, hoping that her pronounciation is understandable to the scaly people.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2005)

They look quite startled, and appear rather on edge from Silvermoon's appearance; she hears muttered comments expressing surprise at the fact that she's out during the day, the small size of her eyes, and other physical features.  Despite their evident wariness, though, they do not begin hostilities.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Speaking slow and pronouncing the words carefully, Silvermoon further says: _“Do you understand?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2005)

It's difficult to understand the exact meaning of the words, but one of them says what sounds like "To understand you to talk.  Not to understand you to do."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“I am not from here. I come from a place far away.”_

She then moves closer to the lizardmen, still behaving in a most peaceful manner.

When she is only an arm's length away from the speaker, she slowly reaches out with her hand towards him, hoping that the lizardman does the same, so she can touch him to make her spell work and to understand more clearly what he says.


OOC: Silvermoon should understand them just fine with her spell... altho I just see, that she needs to touch them in order to actually do so... oops! Should prepare _Tongues_...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2005)

OOC: Right.  Whoops.

The lizardman grasps her hand, examining the skin tone.  "You come from far away?  Where is this place from which you come, and why do you come to the lands of the Malpheggi?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon, while understanding the lizardman clearly now, still speaks slowly, because the same probably isn't true for him.

_“I am stranded here, along with friends. We do not know where we are now, or how it was possible for us to come here. Must have been magic, I have no other explanation for what happened.”_

The elf observes the reaction, when she talks about magic, hoping to find out how the lizardmen stand towards the arcane forces.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 10, 2005)

"Friends?  More like you?  How many, and where?"  The other lizardmen appear to be scanning the bushes for signs of your allies.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“Only two are with me, the others are some distance away.”_

Silvermoon tells Skreg to show himself and come to her now, but relocating first to not give away Granite's position, and to inform Granite of what has been said meanwhile (telepathically).

_“We mean no harm to you. We are not aggressive. We only want away from here. Can you help us?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 10, 2005)

"Yes, we can help you leave.  There are a few safe paths through the marshes, and I know them well."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“Thank you! That is very kind. Maybe we can offer you something in return, for your help.”_

Suddenly Silvermoon starts to realize something and a funny smile appears on her lips.

_“Is there a way out of the marches, which can be taken by ship?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 10, 2005)

"Canoe?  Certainly, canoes can travel some of the paths."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“No, a big ship. One to cross the ocean.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 10, 2005)

"Large canoe, perhaps harder to portage, but what is this 'ocean' word?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“Ocean. Sea. Water. Huuuge lake. Thousands of miles across.”_

Silvermoon looks around for two landmarks, which are roughly a ships's length apart and tells the lizardman that the ship would have about the size of the distance between those two.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2005)

He laughs.  "I will believe in such a lake, and such a canoe, when I see them."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

With a smirk, the elf says: _“You will, my friend, you will...”_

_“I will send note to the ship's crew and then lead you there.”_

After she said this, Skreg flies off to tell someone (probably Rana or Teratius) telepathically, that Silvermoon has found a group of lizardmen who do not seem to be hostile and who would be able to lead us out of the marsh. And that she will lead them to the ship. Also, that it might very well be, that the ship cannot be brought out of here, as there seem to be no large bodies of water in the vincinity. Skreg asks that someone, to inform the captain, waits for a reply and then comes back.

In the meantime, Silvermoon tries to keep the attention of the lizardmen with some chatter.

_“You look like you were hunting. What do you hunt?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2005)

"<Untranslatable>.  Very dangerous.  You should be very careful."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“Thanks for the warning. What does it look like?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2005)

"Twenty feet tall.  The ground thunders as it walks, and its teeth can cut a man in half.  Outlanders pay good money for the teeth."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“That should be hard to overlook,”_ Silvermoon says with a smirk.

_“Outlanders? What kind of lands will we find beyond this marsh?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2005)

"Dry ones.  Hot, fertile, but dry."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“Dry is good... for us at least.”_

Silvermoon continues to chat until Skreg returns with the message from the ship. Unless there was some objection, she'll then ask the lizardmen to follow her and lead them there, stopping a good distance away, so they can see the ship.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*Granite ducks out of the bushes, moving slowly, taking in all that Silvermoon says to him in his head.  However, when they speak of a tall and carniverous creature, he becomes visibly alarmed.*

"Jess' a momen,'" he says quickly, and thrashes back into the woods to get Louella.  Once he has her, he takes her reins and leads her into the clearing, feeling better with him at her side to protect her (and his ale) from anything with sharp teeth and a taste for meat.  Hoping to make some friends, he takes off one of the mugs from his belt and fills it full of frosty cold ale from one of the barrels on the mule.  He drinks deeply and appreciatively, then fills another mug that he gets out of a sack, and holds it out to the lizardmen.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2005)

The lizardmen look at the mug suspiciously; they do not appear to recognize ale, either by scent or appearance.

OOC: Any sign of DM_Matt?  I'd intended to give him a chance to respond to Skreg's message.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2005)

OOC: I've seen him post in the Rules Forum once recently, but otherwise no idea. Don't think he checks this thread regularily.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“It's something his people, and many other, are very fond of. I can't say, whether it will be to your liking. It's a drink.”_ Silvermoon explains, while waiting for Skreg to return with message from the ship.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 3, 2005)

Rana informs the capatin and prepares ot accompany Skreg back to where everyone else is...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 3, 2005)

Skreg and Rana arrive with the message.  The lizardmen agree to follow you to the ship.  Upon arrival, they show confusion and amusement, and a fair bit of awe, asking "How did you get that monstrous thing here?  Portage?  And why?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

_“We do not know how this could happen. Magic, supposedly. It was not our work.”_

Silvermoon shrugs, there is no way to explain what had happened to them. By everything she knows, they should have been drowned in the sea, yet somehow they ended up here without the cavernous river they shipped being in sight anywhere.

_“Are the waters deep enough here for a ship of this size?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 4, 2005)

"No.  If that thing drafts as much as it looks like, it's a miracle you aren't beached already.  Moving it upriver would take a larger miracle."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

"So then, looks like we'll be travlin' o'erland, eh?  Good, good, and good, 'tis m' favorite way t' travel!" Granite says with approval, taking a swig of ale.  Privately he wonders how the lizardmen have managed to survive without ale...  "Where be the nearest town like?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon will translate, if necessary. Speaking slowly and well-pronounced all the time.

In the common tongue, the elf addresses the ship's crew:

_“Where's the captain?”_

And afterwards adds more in a whisper towards Granite:

_“I don't think the captain will like this. Not at all.”_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

OOC: BTW, since I just remembered about the steed... Did the lizardmen react in some way to Silvermoon's mount (Phantom Steed)? She will have fetched it, of course, before heading back to the ship.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 4, 2005)

"It should not be more than three, four days travel through the swamps, and that much again to the nearest village."

As predicted, Tarkson is not pleased by the news that he must abandon his vessel; indeed, he is so angry that he can't form coherent arguments against the idea, merely shouting and gesticulating wildly.  The lizardmen are amused, but warn that too much noise may attract unwanted attention.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Addressing captain Tarkson, Silvermoon tries to make sure, that he understands the situation.

_“Things are as they are now, we cannot change it as much as we would like to. I have no idea how we got here or where we are and likewise I have no idea how we can get away from here. What I know is, that I will not spend the rest of my life in this swamp, as lovely humid as it might be. If you insist, you can stay here with your ship and hunt slugs for the rest of your life, the decision is all yours. Or you come with us and help to find a village or town or even a city in order to find out more about this place. Needless to say, this goes for everyone on this ship, of course.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: BTW, since I just remembered about the steed... Did the lizardmen react in some way to Silvermoon's mount (Phantom Steed)? She will have fetched it, of course, before heading back to the ship.




They eyed it with suspicion, but no fear or particular distaste.

Jonath eventually calms down, but it's clear he's not happy with the situation; neither are any of the other passengers, with the exception of the skinny scholar, Niall of Luln, who appears to view this as a great opportunity for field research.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon also explains to the captain and the passengers, that the lizardmen, that came back with Granite and her, have offered their help to show them a safe passage out of the marshes.

_“The sooner we leave, the better. We should get our belongings together, what we can carry comfortably, and leave on the morrow. Leave the swamps behind and look forward from there. What do you say?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2005)

The passengers are willing, if cautious; they don't see any better options, but don't really like this one.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Silvermoon*

Silvermoon will turn to the lizardmen, once the talk with the captain and the crew is done.

_“We will wait until the morning comes, before we depart. If you like, you are welcome to share our meals with us, however, I do not know how they are for your tastes. But you are welcome to try. It's a gesture of friendship where we come from.”_


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 27, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2005)

OOC:I don't think I'm going to be able to continue this game; I lost all of my notes in a computer crash.  Sorry for not stating this earlier.


----------

